# bass in the ohio river



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

ok this one guy on a bord i'm a member of said he said there's no bass in the ohio river.... this guy charles white said they have bass tourny on the ohio every year


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ask him how much money he has then bet him all of it because you will be 
a winner  . There are alout of bass in the Ohio River.

Mark


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i plan on it


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there are bass, just the past few years have been really really tough


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

our club had a tournament on the Cumberland pool last wednesday, we won with 2 fish 2.6 pounds. We should have had a limit easily, caught several short fish aswell. 6 keeper bass were weighed: 4 smallmouth and 2 spots. It's slowly getting better, the shad are back and we haven't had any high water for a year or so. The flooding in 2004 really messed things up. The X-Series is down there this summer, that should be a good gauge on how the fishing is.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've seen quite a few bass fishermen in the Markland pool this spring.
I don't fish for them, but I do talk to the bassers and they say they are catching mostly smallies; some LM too, but mostly SM.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I caught a whole bunch of 1 to 2 pound brownish football shaped fish in the River this week. They had this really big mouth. I was thinking they might be a new strain of grass carp....ahahah. Yea...there are bass in the river.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i don't remember what board this was from but here's the post

Originally Posted by Walter Adkins 
I agree full heartily. I will go on to state there are no bass in Ohio rivers. As for the smallies I have came across some either making their nest or already on it in the LMR and Deer Creek. Kind of cool when you sneak up on and out of an area and get to see the bass actually laying eggs. I had not seen this until last year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i live on the ohio in toronto, just south of the new cumberland locks and dam. been fishing BASS tourn. there for 7 years. the river cycles from good to bad to good again over about a 3 year period normally. water levels are the main factor for this. the river is on the rebound after last year when almost every club and circut abandonded it the last two years. so far it has taken 3-5 fish weighing 4-12 lbs. to win in pike island and the new cumberland pools. whoever told you there were no bass here needs to get out from under a rock. 20-30 fish days are not to uncommon for the guys that fish it regularly.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there are bass in every bodie of water i ohiorarly wull there be no bass in water. unless it is a fishery


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree...I've even caught bass in Flats in Downtown Cleveland. I'm talking in the Cuyahoga River by the restuarants and bars. It was a shock, I just went in there out of curiousity and caught 3 little largemouth in about an hour...and then left quickly.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

"there are bass in every bodie of water i ohiorarly wull there be no bass in water. unless it is a fishery"


*Huh!*


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Oldfox1939 said:


> *Huh!*


I think he ment
There are bass in every body of water. Rarely will there be no bass in water, if its a fisherie.
Hows that?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

that makes more sense


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

_*Yup, that makes sense!*_


----------

